# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR 2008] Comparer deux champs de 2 tables

## FxIzeL

Bonjour,

J'essaie depuis un moment de rsoudre ce problme mais sans succs.

J'ai deux tables avec deux champs, un de type nombre (A) et l'autre de type chane (B) mais avec rellement des nombres dedans. Mon but est d'affich l'ID de la table A qui ne se trouve pas dans l'autre (B). 
Le problme sait qu'il affiche tous les enregistrements de ma table (A) avec ceux de ma table (B) sauf celui qui est identique. 

Exemple:
*ID_Table_A | ID_Table_B | Texte_A | Texte_B*
1000          | 1001         | texte1    | texte2
1000          | 1002         | texte1    | texte3

J'ai essay avec les groupes, avec une variable global qui test si le numro de l'ID est diffrent celui d'avant pour slctionner l'enregistrement.



```

```

Auriez-vous une ide pour rsoudre le problme? Merci d'avance

----------


## luc_chivas

tu dois pouvoir le faire en faisant un right outer join lorsque tu lies tes tables.

----------


## FxIzeL

Dj merci pour ta rponse,

le problme c'est qu'il est pas d'accord de me les lier, comme ces 2 champs sont de type diffrents (Texte et nombre). Je vois quand peux afficher la requete SQ mais y-a-il un moyen pour la changer  la main ?

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour, 

Quelle est la "marque" de ta base de donnes ?? Oracle, SQL, autres ??

----------


## FxIzeL

Il y a une table dans un Informix et l'autre table dans une DB de type Acces

----------


## luc_chivas

tu as possibilit, plutt que de faire un shema graphique d'utiliser le "Add Command" lors de la connexion aux bases de donnes.
Dans ce "Add Command" tu peux taper directement une requte SQL. Dans cette requte SQL, tu vas pouvoir, dans la partie "where", faire ton quivalence en transformant ton texte en numrique

----------


## FxIzeL

j'ai trouv ce "Add command" mais le soucis c'est qu'elle se rajoute seulement dans un base de donne, du coup je ne peux pas faire un select sur l'autre BD. De plus je ne trouve pas comment faire une conversion dans une requete SQL.

----------


## luc_chivas

dans ta requte SQL pour le champs ACCESS, tu peux faire


```

```

ou quelque chose d'approchant

----------


## FxIzeL

J'ai essay mais il n'est pas d'accord de chercher les informations dans l'autre base de donnes.



```

```

Il me donne le message ici en-dessous (1).
Et le deuxime screen montre mes BD.

----------


## FxIzeL

Problme presque rsolu,

J'explique comment j'ai fais:
1. Crer une commande manuel dans le l'expert de base de donnes pour convertir un champs en nombre 


```
SELECT CAST(informix.ID_TABLE_1 AS INTEGER), ....
```

2. Faire une lien entre les 2 champs (Dpart , Fin)
3. Dfinir le lien comme "Jointure externe gauche", Appliqu des faons, "="
4. Ensuite comme il m'affiche tout les enregistrements j'ai fais une fonction qui me met le fond du dtail en gris pour ceux qui existent pas 

```

```

Le seul problme est qu'il y a tous les enregistrements, mais bon je sais dj ceux qui sont  une seul place.

----------

